# The post I promised, it's a long read.



## satchmo (Sep 23, 2014)

I have been kind of typing around the issue in my life. I am not putting this here for sympathy, I have plenty of that. I put this out for some folks already. The reason I am sick, grounded, not hunting much is that I have cancer. A giant shock to me and my family. It is in my jaw and they are removing most of my jawbone and replacing it with a bone from my leg.  I have a lot of pain so I am quite a jerk right now, and I am taking everything I can to keep it at bay. I am having my surgery at Emory of which I am very glad. I will know this week when my surgery will be. It is a 12-16 hour surgery. The people at Emory are very familiar with this type of cancer and surgery so I am in the best hands in Georgia from all I've been told. I didn't expect to have waited this long for surgery because it is stage four and it doesn't get and worse. But it is fixable. I just have a fight that I can't get out of.     I've had the chance to hunt a few times and have done well, I am content. I have been very fortunate to have this forum to talk to all my bowhunting brothers and share in their hunts, and I'll be in the hospital reading about you guys hunting so please give me some details. I was a little mad at this , mostly because I had such a big hunting year planned, but God changed them for me and that is ok. I've taken 244 deer with a bow in my life and 67 with a gun. So I should Not feel like I am missing anything---- wrong, I love this so much that it is not a hobby at all, it is truly a lifestyle. I still get excited when I take a doe,and love it just to watch the world wake up in the morning and close down in the evening from a tree. I honestly love y'all like my extended family. I've met a lot of y'all, bickered with some of y'all  too, but that's what we do here and I love it. I love the passion that I see in all of y'all , it's infectious . So I put this here in the bowhunting section so that I could let the people that I hang out with every day know the big secret. I pray I'll be around for another 10 or more years so I can watch a lot of y'all get that monster buck or stick your first bear. I love this stuff. I think the world of you all. Even though we don't all get along, I know that anyone here would drag their tail out of bed to help a fellow hunter find a deer, even if you didn't get along on here(with so very few exceptions ). That's it.  I wasn't sure I was going to put this out here or not, but it has been heavy on my mind. It really feels good to put this out here. I hope everybody has a great season, and a safe season especially . Please, please use every second you have if you can to help each other. This bowhunting section won't ever change the world, but if we all help each other everybody on here will have a better life. No contest there. We've all seen it happen. Take care. Oh yea, if I do get another chance to sit in my blind before my surgery ,I will be there.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 23, 2014)

I saw your post on the good buck you shot the other day where you mentioned your sick, I hate if for you hope the surgery and recovery go as best they can.  I'm a praying man I will say a prayer for healing and health for you.  God bless takes a lot to post that open, can't imagine how it messes with you nerves and mental health not just the physical side.


----------



## brian lee (Sep 23, 2014)

satchmo said:


> I have been kind of typing around the issue in my life. I am not putting this here for sympathy, I have plenty of that. I put this out for some folks already. The reason I am sick, grounded, not hunting much is that I have cancer. A giant shock to me and my family. It is in my jaw and they are removing most of my jawbone and replacing it with a bone from my leg.  I have a lot of pain so I am quite a jerk right now, and I am taking everything I can to keep it at bay. I am having my surgery at Emory of which I am very glad. I will know this week when my surgery will be. It is a 12-16 hour surgery. The people at Emory are very familiar with this type of cancer and surgery so I am in the best hands in Georgia from all I've been told. I didn't expect to have waited this long for surgery because it is stage four and it doesn't get and worse. But it is fixable. I just have a fight that I can't get out of.     I've had the chance to hunt a few times and have done well, I am content. I have been very fortunate to have this forum to talk to all my bowhunting brothers and share in their hunts, and I'll be in the hospital reading about you guys hunting so please give me some details. I was a little mad at this , mostly because I had such a big hunting year planned, but God changed them for me and that is ok. I've taken 244 deer with a bow in my life and 67 with a gun. So I should Not feel like I am missing anything---- wrong, I love this so much that it is not a hobby at all, it is truly a lifestyle. I still get excited when I take a doe,and love it just to watch the world wake up in the morning and close down in the evening from a tree. I honestly love y'all like my extended family. I've met a lot of y'all, bickered with some of y'all  too, but that's what we do here and I love it. I love the passion that I see in all of y'all , it's infectious . So I put this here in the bowhunting section so that I could let the people that I hang out with every day know the big secret. I pray I'll be around for another 10 or more years so I can watch a lot of y'all get that monster buck or stick your first bear. I love this stuff. I think the world of you all. Even though we don't all get along, I know that anyone here would drag their tail out of bed to help a fellow hunter find a deer, even if you didn't get along on here(with so very few exceptions ). That's it.  I wasn't sure I was going to put this out here or not, but it has been heavy on my mind. It really feels good to put this out here. I hope everybody has a great season, and a safe season especially . Please, please use every second you have if you can to help each other. This bowhunting section won't ever change the world, but if we all help each other everybody on here will have a better life. No contest there. We've all seen it happen. Take care. Oh yea, if I do get another chance to sit in my blind before my surgery ,I will be there.



My deepest sympathies are with you. I couldn't imagine having to deal with something like this. I've never met you nor chit chatted with you, but I can tell you are passionate about what you've said. There's been times that I've thought about not posting on here bc my opinion may offend someone, but it's life. Just know that all of us here on woody's will keep you in our prayers as you overcome this task in your life. My prayers are with you & your family. Thanks for being a good hearted gentleman.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 23, 2014)

satchmo said:


> I have been kind of typing around the issue in my life. I am not putting this here for sympathy, I have plenty of that. I put this out for some folks already. The reason I am sick, grounded, not hunting much is that I have cancer. A giant shock to me and my family. It is in my jaw and they are removing most of my jawbone and replacing it with a bone from my leg.  I have a lot of pain so I am quite a jerk right now, and I am taking everything I can to keep it at bay. I am having my surgery at Emory of which I am very glad. I will know this week when my surgery will be. It is a 12-16 hour surgery. The people at Emory are very familiar with this type of cancer and surgery so I am in the best hands in Georgia from all I've been told. I didn't expect to have waited this long for surgery because it is stage four and it doesn't get and worse. But it is fixable. I just have a fight that I can't get out of.     I've had the chance to hunt a few times and have done well, I am content. I have been very fortunate to have this forum to talk to all my bowhunting brothers and share in their hunts, and I'll be in the hospital reading about you guys hunting so please give me some details. I was a little mad at this , mostly because I had such a big hunting year planned, but God changed them for me and that is ok. I've taken 244 deer with a bow in my life and 67 with a gun. So I should Not feel like I am missing anything---- wrong, I love this so much that it is not a hobby at all, it is truly a lifestyle. I still get excited when I take a doe,and love it just to watch the world wake up in the morning and close down in the evening from a tree. I honestly love y'all like my extended family. I've met a lot of y'all, bickered with some of y'all  too, but that's what we do here and I love it. I love the passion that I see in all of y'all , it's infectious . So I put this here in the bowhunting section so that I could let the people that I hang out with every day know the big secret. I pray I'll be around for another 10 or more years so I can watch a lot of y'all get that monster buck or stick your first bear. I love this stuff. I think the world of you all. Even though we don't all get along, I know that anyone here would drag their tail out of bed to help a fellow hunter find a deer, even if you didn't get along on here(with so very few exceptions ). That's it.  I wasn't sure I was going to put this out here or not, but it has been heavy on my mind. It really feels good to put this out here. I hope everybody has a great season, and a safe season especially . Please, please use every second you have if you can to help each other. This bowhunting section won't ever change the world, but if we all help each other everybody on here will have a better life. No contest there. We've all seen it happen. Take care. Oh yea, if I do get another chance to sit in my blind before my surgery ,I will be there.



Satchmo - got a good feeling you'll be fine and back at it for a long time.  God bless and keep us posted.


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 23, 2014)

Will be sure to say a special prayer for you ,,,,wishing you a speedy recovery ,,,just keep a positive attitude and I'm sure you will have many a season ahead of you ..!!!! My neighbor just beat liver cancer after a long battle ,,,we had little hope for him ,,,but he WOULD NOT give in to it ,,,and his determination was rewarded ..!!!! Good luck ,,I will hopefully let one. FLY FOR YOU THIS FALL ..!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 23, 2014)

Its hard to swallow for us too. We love you man. My prayers are out to you and your family. 
I've always thought, as long as the big guys on your side, you'll be ok.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 23, 2014)

Your courage is 2nd to none.Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Sep 23, 2014)

This was a very touching tale and I know it took a lot to put it out there. I don't know you personally but have been on here for years and made many post with you among the years. I truly believe everything happens for a reason and GOD has good intentions for you. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family as they will support you and need support. I pray that you have a successful surgery and speedy recovery and back to doing what we all enjoy which is our on little piece of heaven in the woods. God Bless You!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2014)

I always enjoy your posts and insight into bowhunting. Ill be praying for your healing.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 23, 2014)

My thoughts are with you. And best wishes for many more sunrises from the stand.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 23, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family Satchmo. Our God is bigger than any cancer and it sounds like he's already put you in good hands. Good advice you've given in your post too- "help each other". Go sit that blind brother and enjoy your time in the woods. Don't hesitate to pull the trigger either. Put 'em on the ground and I'd be glad to come drag for ya!


----------



## The Fever (Sep 23, 2014)

Satchmo you will be at the top of my prayer list. I've enjoyed reading all of your posts over the years and I have always regarded you as a fine bowhunter with extraordinary passion like so many of us on here. I am sure you will be fine and I will be sure to post all the details I can about the kills and hunts I enjoy so you have something to read and enjoy. God is good all the time and all the time God is good.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 23, 2014)

As you already know you are in my prayers, and seriously hate this for you byt as many people have already stated our God is bigger then anything we could ever face in life. Youll be back slinging arrows in the blink of an eye and better then ever. Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Sep 23, 2014)

Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## mattech (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh man, I really hate to read this. I've seen a couple of your post mentioning this. Prayers are lifted up for you and second season. Your right about Emory, that is an amazing place with some amazingly smart people.I know it can be hard to be open to people you've never met, but please keep us updated on this battle so we can continue to keep you in our prayers, and if you there is anything we can do please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers being sent. Everything is all part of God's plan, but I'm a wholehearted believer in the power of prayer. It's one of the strongest, yet most under-appreciated weapons in our arsenals. Hope to hear the best and can't wait til you're back to sticking them!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers to you, friend. Don't hesitate to ask for anything.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers sent of a fast recovery.  Emory is a good place to be.


----------



## Bama B (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck. The guys and me will keep you in are prayers. Thanks for the post its a good reminder of how lucky we truly are in our lives.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers sent.  Let us know if we can do anything for you or your family


----------



## Sterling (Sep 24, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Prayers sent.  Let us know if we can do anything for you or your family



I second that! Praying for you and your family and if I can help please don't hesitate to ask(and that's not just a southern saying with no intentions of following through).


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 24, 2014)

I hope your surgery goes well, and that you have a speedy recovery..


----------



## 13ptbuck (Sep 24, 2014)

Satchmo,

Just wanted to let you know that you are in Delores and my thoughts and prayers.

This is Chris at Mingledorffs Lithia Springs


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 24, 2014)

You, your family and the doctors will be in my prayers.


----------



## carver (Sep 24, 2014)

My prayers are also sent,good luck and fight the fight


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers being sent for you and your family. 

Please let us know when the surgery will be when you find out.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Satchmo, Never met you before but, I know I'd like ya and so many others on here! Keep your head up, when it's not down praying. You can beat this don't get down and discouraged we're all here for you!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Praying for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## mecicon (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, best to you and you family in this battle.


----------



## Horns (Sep 24, 2014)

A strong will can beat a cruel disease. God speed on a quick recovery.


----------



## TJay (Sep 24, 2014)

I know this has to be a huge challenge both physically and mentally. Trust in the Lord with all your might and know we are all pulling for you!


----------



## fullstrut (Sep 24, 2014)

With God all things are possible to him that believe. Prayers sent for a awesome recovery and many more hunts in your near future.


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 24, 2014)

Praying for you Satchmo!


----------



## Soybean (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck brother and prayers for you and your family.  You are right about Emory, the best hands you could be in.  They saved my mothers life a few years ago when she had a brain aneurysm rupture.  They have some truly amazing doctors there.  Godspeed.


----------



## tcarter86 (Sep 24, 2014)

praying for a speedy recovery and look forwrd to seeing you back in the woods holding another giant.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Best wishes on a full and speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2014)

Enjoyed the talk yesterday evenin`, Satch. Remember, stay strong.


----------



## bukhuntr (Sep 24, 2014)

Praying for you!  You'll be back at it in no time!


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Sep 24, 2014)

Youre in my prayers


----------



## MossyCreek (Sep 24, 2014)

I truly hate to hear this. You are one of the many on this forum that I really appreciate and love seeing your post. 

But I know you will be in the best hands possible at Emory! Our great family friend and landowner of where I hunt discovered he had cancer in his tongue this past year and was told by two different doctors that they had thought it had eaten him up too bad and there wasn't much they could do, told him he didn't have much longer(maybe a month at most). But he then went to Emory and they started doing treatments on him right away and said they would do everything they could. SOO here he is a whole year later! still fighting it, he has had some serious ups and downs to where we thought he was going to make it another day but he somehow keeps finding the strength to keep fighting through it. 

 And I Know you will be every bit as tough as he has been and stay positive and don't ever let it get you down. Prayers from my family will be sent and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## cr00241 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 24, 2014)

A prayer for you and your bride Chris.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 24, 2014)

Best wishes and prayers for you during and after surgery. The folks at Emory are truly amazing!


----------



## duke13 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your health concerns. You are at Emory, best place you can be. There are several of us here on the forum that work there. send me a PM with your room number and info and if you want some company and to swap hunting lies we'll come holler at ya!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers from South Carolina!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers being sent up for your surgery and recovery Satchmo.


----------



## Hunterg (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers for you Chris. You will beat this and be back hunting in Ga and Missouri next year!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers for you Satch.. Hang in there, you're in good hands.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 24, 2014)

When you mentioned cancer in your pm to me yesterday it really crushed me. My family has had a terrible time with cancer the past 10 years. I pray for your speedy recovery and look forward to reading more of your stories. 
I know we've never met but if you need anything or just need to talk to someone who has experienced cancer first hand don't hesitate to reach out. Good luck sir. Stay positive and strong.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 24, 2014)

God Bless and Godspeed to you. Will be praying for a quick recovery, cause the deer will be praying for a slow one!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 24, 2014)

Praying Chris.....Delila talked to me a couple weeks back, as did Jim. Hoping for a full recovery, there's too many animals need to be shot....


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a big hill to climb, but you won't climb it alone. god bless you.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 24, 2014)

praying for you. Stay strong and let GOD do the work.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers from here also. You probably have many more friends on here praying for you than you realize, heck just look at all the old dogs that have responded.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 24, 2014)

We love you brother, you and your family are in my prayers, I know the GOOD LORD is going to take good care of you , some things we don't understand, but everything is in Gods hand, you will come through this and be out hunting in no time, and I hope you kill another 200 deer so we can here the stories, I have enjoyed talking to you on this forum and look forward to many more, its good to be apart of the brother hood of bow hunters on here, God bless and good luck, please keep us updated .


----------



## Milkman (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris, Sorry to read about this. You and Delila have had a rough patch in the last couple of years.  I hope things work out for the best possible outcome.  Y'all have been prayed for from here.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 24, 2014)

I can not believe how much response I've gotten. This is very very uplifting. It really is like a family here. I know this is not what people want to read when they look at the bow hunting section of the forum so I won't keep posting about it. I will let y'all know when I am leaving for my surgery and I'll write about it when I get back. I want all y'all to know that sharing this right here has really helped. Now back to deer season, it looks like I get to hunt one more weekend if I can stand it. And I believe I can. Y'all be safe and good luck to everybody. There's been some nice deer already posted here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

satch,
This is what I love about this place, we are like family in here. We try our best to give a uplifting feeling for those in need.& what U posted is about bow hunting & our daily lives. You will be in our daily thoughts as we do our daily task. Please let us know more as the time allows for you during your recovery. Best wishes again for a successful recovery.

Good luck this last hunt & enjoy.
k


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris you'll be in my prayers! If we can help in any way don't hesitate to send me a PM. 

It was good finally getting to meet you in person at the Buckarama and look forward to getting together again soon when we have more time to chat.

Prayer works, and God will see you through this!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers to you brother.


----------



## misterpink (Sep 24, 2014)

If you need anything man just ask.  You have an entire army of people you may have never met that would jump at the chance to help you.  You got fans man!

Fight like CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored brother.


----------



## gcs (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers are with you. I hope the best for you and your family.
 God bless.


----------



## Scoutman (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris,
We've never met but have spoken on the phone. I have always had great respect for you and your integrity. I have no doubt you have the desire and support you need during such a time in your life. My mother had a quote on her wall that always inspired me. A man was asking God why during his bad times in life that he prayed for help and only saw his footprints in the sand and asked why he had left him all alone. God replied those were my prints as I carried you through the bad times. Take care and keep us informed.


----------



## wthunter11 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sometimes we need to read something liked this to remind us all of the simple things in life. I will pray for you every day during your journey. Although I don't know you we all share the same passion. And that unites us and makes us who we are. Keep your spirit high.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 24, 2014)

Satchmo you are one of my heros here on the forum. You always have a helpful comment or suggestion. love all your hunting stories I've ready over the years and look forward to many more. I don't like to see my heros when there down l look up to so many of yall on here. So as you see so many of us care deeply and I hope this lifts you up to know how much you mean to us on this forum. We miss you on the bow challenge also. Many prayers will be prayed for you from now till well after you recover and are back in the woods. I don't live to far from Jasper so anything you need let me know.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 24, 2014)

Praying for you!! I've never met you or talked to you but the forum is like a family! Good luck in your battles! Fight the good fight and keep fighting!


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris I'm glad i've had a chance to chat with you over the phone.  We talked about hunting until Delila asked you to get off the phone and come eat.  Your knowledge about hunting is incredible.  Since your jaw is going to be wired shut, we need to figure out another way to communicate.  You know I'm praying for you.  We Soldiers are going to have to make a special trip up there to see you.  Take Care my friend.  Gods Speed.


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Were all pulling for you!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 24, 2014)

wishing you a speedy recovery...


----------



## 1Gabowhunter (Sep 24, 2014)

You will be fine.  God be with you and my prayers are sent.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 24, 2014)

I know we've talked, but you know my wife and I will help any way we can.  I know those doctors at Emory will heal you!! If you wanna come shoot one more deer this weekend, then my stands are yours.  They will provide brother!!!!


----------



## denbow (Sep 24, 2014)

Satchmo, it's easy to tell your a fighter.My goodness you've killed about 300 deer, you'll have no problem killing a few cancer cells. Good luck, good bless and keep us updated as to your great progress.


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 24, 2014)

I am praying for you and your family. I know everyone is pulling for you.  I love that you have such a positive outlook.  Just remember that God is always in control.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 24, 2014)

Prayers sent For successfully surgery and speedy recovery. Emory is a great place you will be in the best hands.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 25, 2014)

Satchmaster, you are a true deer slayer.  I'm guessing if the deer knew about your illness this season, they would be throwing a party.  I am definitely sorry to hear of this news.  Certainly the Father who brought you to it will bring you through it.  Our own understanding is SO limited.... and not worth leaning on (Prov3:5-8).  Creator God is good - when you can't trace His hand, trust His heart.  Hang tough, brother, while this wind blows in your face.  I will be praying for you.  **You have the coolest deer harvest pics on this forum!


----------



## Webbslinger (Sep 25, 2014)

Praying for you brother, I feel blessed to have talked with you a couple days ago and hope to do so again prior the weekend! This speaks volumes of your character and I applaud you for being man enough to share this life event with the likes of us hunters. Courageous my friend, you have God on your side and will make a full recovery after surgery!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 25, 2014)

You, your doctors, and family are in my prayers.


----------



## satchmo (Sep 26, 2014)

God bless y'all. Like I promised I would not keep posting on this except for My surgery date. I Found out yesterday evening that my surgery is October 7th. With a min of 10 days after in the hospital. And my home recovery will be months. I am very blessed that it is in a place that can even be operated on. And I will be unable to talk for quite a while from what I understand, and anybody that's talked to me knows that one of the worst parts. I love to talk. I will be hunting this morning and hopefully this weekend too depending on how I feel. I have great days and days that are just all I have got to get through them. The forum is a great place to lurk around, watch people almost loose it sometimes can be pretty entertaining. So I'll be enjoying that. A lot of y'all have posted some very nice words about me and it really ,really means a lot to me. Thank all y'all so much. The collective will of the bowhunting brotherhood here is very moving. It may sound corny, but that's ok. I also appreciate all the pm's too. I am very blessed. Maybe I'll put another deer in the freezer, but I really don't even care if I see a deer. It's a privilege to get to be out there in Leu of the situation anyway. Again, thanks all y'all .


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2014)

You dont have to be able to talk to communicate here.  Look forward to reading your posts within a few days after the surgery.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 26, 2014)

Satchmo, like all of our brothers here, I will be praying for you and your family. I now you will be in good hands and I hope and pray that you have a speedy recovery. We can do all things through Christ!! Stay strong and I know you will be back at it in no time. I'm not sure why bad things happen to good people, but I know that its all part of God's plan. I know that SecondSeason will be taking good care of you as well. Behind every GOOD man, stands a GOOD woman.Take care and keep us posted!!


----------



## chester86 (Sep 26, 2014)

You are in my prayers God will be with you


----------



## Stumper (Sep 26, 2014)

Praying for you and your family! keep us all posted on your recovery.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't know you, as I've not been coming in this portion of the site for long (just started bow hunting last year). Have enjoyed your posts over the past year or so.

I'll be praying for God's peace, courage and strength for you and your family and for His healing hand to be on you.

Keep us posted as you're able.


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 27, 2014)

We will keep you and yours in our prayers!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 27, 2014)

My archery brother from another mother. I fell for you and sorry you have to go through this. I fell the same way this is not a hobby but a lifestyle. I don't know what I would do if I could not hunt any more. I know you have the will power to get through this and sure you will be back in the woods soon. We pray for you and hope you get better soon.


----------



## Bonnran (Sep 27, 2014)

Doctors are good at what they do. My prayers are with you and your family. You have many more hunts in your future.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow, I fell so bad for you and will pray for you. Have a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 27, 2014)

Whoa, what a major bummer battling cancer which has impacted too many of our family & friends.  Glad Emory has your back & has some of the best people to team up with in the medical business. Sure do wish folks did not have to go through terrible stuff like this.  We'll be keeping you & your family in our thoughts & prayers.  Looking forward to you getting through this & back in action chasing whitetails with us next season.  Hang in there partner, we'll be pulling for you.


----------



## fredw (Sep 28, 2014)

Chris, stay strong and take comfort from the many friends you have here.  Both you and Delila will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## movesatlanta (Sep 28, 2014)

keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## rta47 (Sep 28, 2014)

I pray God blesses you and your family .
You will be back out here soon!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 29, 2014)

Prayers for you Sir.RC


----------



## smitty (Sep 30, 2014)

Prayers sent! You have had a great season so far and I expect you to be back out there after them soon !


----------



## autoturkey (Sep 30, 2014)

I will be praying for you!!


----------



## wks41 (Sep 30, 2014)

Satchmo. Your a great man and I'm praying for you.  Keep your head up brother everything will work out.


----------



## K80 (Sep 30, 2014)

If there is anything that you or your family needs don't be afraid to reach out , Your extended family here around the campfire will help out anyway they can.  that's coming from first hand experience.

my heart is heavy for you and your family.  I have been and will continue to pay for y'all.


----------



## riskyb (Sep 30, 2014)

brother i havent had the pleasure of meeting you face to face yet, but look forward to it in the future here, however i have enjoyed your posts and banter for more than a cpl yrs now, i have no doubt that you will beat this and be back to us soon, your in our prayers, best wishes to you all, and God Bless...


----------



## Killdee (Oct 1, 2014)

Prayers for you sir Emory got me through a bout of Lymphoma in 2006, they will do the same for you.


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 1, 2014)

prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sgrantham (Oct 1, 2014)

Praying for you and your family!


----------



## limbhanger (Oct 2, 2014)

Prayers for you, buddy....


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Satch prayers for you and the family


----------



## Stealth (Oct 2, 2014)

Heavens switchboard is going to be busy for a while! God gives trials to those tough enough to take it to make them tougher for what He has planned for them. Praying for a speedy recovery and renewed strength. Hope you're in a treestand before you know it!


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Oct 7, 2014)

I know today is the day buddy, been praying every chance I get. 
Walk and not be weary brother!


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 8, 2014)

Everyone involved is in my prayers. I hope you have a speedy recovery and you'll be back to sligin' arrows soon. God bless you.


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 8, 2014)

*Prayers for you !*

I can tell you love to hunt as much as I do ! Hope your back in the woods soon . Emory is a Good place to be God Bless.


----------



## Rob (Oct 8, 2014)

Prayers sent for you, your family, and your medical team.


----------



## Gajbird (Oct 10, 2014)

*prayers*

Prayers sent up...You these trials make for a great testimony...Praying


----------



## woody10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Prayers going up for you and your family!


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 12, 2014)

Good luck and keep the faith - I've gone through cancer twice and all the abdomen surgery's stopped my hunting but I'm still here and my hunting now is reading posts on this forum -----  eddy


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 15, 2014)

Satchmo asked that we post here that he has completed the surgery and is recuperating at home.  He will not be posting a lot until he is feeling better.

Let's keep him in our prayers.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 15, 2014)

Get well soon buddy. You need to hit the woods and keep these deer on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2014)

Get well soon!  Praying for you and family!


----------



## jaymax (Oct 16, 2014)

Many prayers my friend. The woods shall be your medicine soon!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 17, 2014)

Way to go getting through surgery & to your home, but we sure are looking forward to you feeling better & later chasing whitetails with us.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 17, 2014)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 19, 2014)

The worst is over. I want to thank everybody for their thoughts and prayers and even donations . I may have a record for getting out of the hospital from this type of surgery. They took my trachea tube out completely(they put a smaller one in at one time so I could talk). But they took it completely out on Tuesday. I have not been up to writing very much at all because I have a bandage over my trachea hole, they don't sew them up anymore. You just keep a bandage on it for a couple weeks. It is no fun having one at all, you don't feel like you are breathing at all. When they cam in and did my swallow test the resperologest let me have a drink of water. I'll tell you that I cried like a baby just getting to have a drink of water. I'll never take little stuff for granted again, no matter how small. Breathing through your nose and getting to have a cup of water was worth mote to me than I can put in words. Anyway cancer is for sure a fight. I did not exactly know what that ment until my second day. I was laying in the ICU and I just kned that I could let go and be gone,gone,no contest. It happens more than I knew. But now I am at home, minus a bone in my leg, I can't   Eat anything that can't just be swallowed. I have to use a walker for a while then a cane. And I have my lower jaw replaced with my leg bone and a piece of titanium that is screwed to the part of my jaw I got to keep. I have a long way to go, but I have a lot of people that love and care about me. There must have been prayers about me and Delila for a while and I thank all y'all for that. I'll get to catch up on some new tv shows and have to have a sitter for two months. A nurse will come out two times a week and make sure nothing is changing or anything like that. Y'all are the best and I won't clog up this section with this anymore, but it really helped me more than I can tell y'all. I love y'all and God bless!!!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Oct 19, 2014)

Prayers for you and Delila,God bless.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome news buddy. 
Just goes to show ya, never count out the power of prayer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad to hear you're making good significant progress on the comeback trail.  Sounds like you're doing an outstanding job hanging in there with lots of great caring people surrounding you.  We'll continue to keep you in our thought & prayers.


----------



## tyler1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Great news.  Still praying that everything goes like it needs to be and you heal fast.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 20, 2014)

Great news!!!! Continued Prayers


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 20, 2014)

God bless you Chris. I am sorry you have had to endure this time, but I am glad you are now on the other side.
Your wife is a saint. You are a blessed man.
_"I'll tell you that I cried like a baby just getting to have a drink of water. I'll never take little stuff for granted again, no matter how small."_
That really brings it home brother; a lesson for all of us.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 20, 2014)

wishing you a speedy recovery and you are in my prayers every day, please keep us posted, while you are at home you could post some of your tips and secrets, everybody on here could learn from you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2014)

Chris, you know I don't wander this far into the forum, but I wanted you & Delila to know, you're both in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 20, 2014)

Chris it's good to hear things went well, though I still hate you are having to go through this. Please don't consider this "clogging up" the forum. I look forward to your updates on your recovery and hope you are soon back in the woods!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2014)

Prayers sent from here for a successful and speedy recovery and you back at it!


----------



## Tadder (Oct 20, 2014)

Praying for you, your faimlyand the Dr's . God Bless all and we pray for a great outcome than anyone will exspect. Hope too see more of your bow harvest later on.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 20, 2014)

Continued prayers for you! Good hearing from ya. Hang in there


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 20, 2014)

I predict that your next deer will be more of an accomplishment and more memorable than your first.  Looking forward to that post!


----------



## bulldawgfan007 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll send a prayer up for you right now brother. Get well!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 21, 2014)

Glad to hear you got back home pretty quick, you'll be back in the field before you know it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 21, 2014)

Still praying for ya. Glad you are on the way to recovery.


----------



## wks41 (Oct 23, 2014)

Chris your n inspiration, keep your head up bother.   Prayers sent your way


----------



## satchmo (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks so much everybody for the kind words and prayers. I can't hunt at all anymore this season , but as I look at my wall I know that I have been so blessed in my life when it comes to hunting. I've been able to talk Delila into going this weekend. I want to go sit with her in the blind, but I am not 100% sure if I can make a walker trip( yes, a cane or walker is in my life for 6 months to a year, the cane is only good where it's pretty flat). Delila has earned a deer for being my personal slave the last few months and she has been a good sport about it. She's definitely due some woods time for sure. I really wanted to thank you all so much for everything again, I will never be able to thank you all enough. I've gotten so many pm's that I had to clean my box out twice!!! Feels pretty good to know that I have such a great group of folks back here that would take a few min and say something nice. It has helped me a lot more than dealing with this cancer ,than anything else . I hope none of you have to know how this feels. Physically or emotionally. It's a plain old fight that you can't tap out of. We are not always seeing eye to eye here, but it's awesome that we come together when one of us is down. You folks are great, thanks again and again.


----------

